# Der erste Versuch



## Karsten S. (6. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mir kurz bei euch vorstellen.... Ich heiße Karsten bin 38 Jahre jung lebe am Rande des Ruhrgebietes mit meiner Familie, beruflich bin ich als Dachdecker unterwegs und vorallem ein Wasserfreak. Seit über 20 Jahren habe ich das eine oder andere Aquarium schon in meinen Besitz gehabt.

Jetzt kommt mal was ganz neues; Wasser in unseren Garten.... Wir haben uns eine gebrauchte Teichschale mit ca. 1500l Volumen, gefiltert wird über einen Durchlauffilter... die Frage ist nur ob ich die UV Lampe noch anschliesse?
Die Schale soll bepflanzt werden und an Fischen werden vielleicht ein paar Moderlischen irgendwann einzug halten, alles andere mir etwas zu groß wird.

Ich hoffe auf einen regen Austausch und so manch schöne Diskussion:gdaumen


MfG Karsten


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Der erste Versuch*

Herzlich Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Im Moment wirst du die UVC nicht mehr benötigen.

Stell doch mal Bilder von deinem Teich ein, wir sind neugierig!

Grüße und viel Spaß,
Holger


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Der erste Versuch*

Hallo Karsten,

:Willkommen2

die UVC brauchst du nicht, wenn genügend Unterwasserpflanzen vorhanden sind.

Mit der Zeit wirst du auch das "Loch" größer machen wollen.
In einer Teichschale sind die Optionen sehr eingeschränkt.


----------



## Karsten S. (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Der erste Versuch*

Hallo zusammen,

danke erst mal für das nette Willkommen..... Bilder werden noch folgen die Schale habe ich jetzt erst seit einer Woche in der Erde.
Ich bin mich gerade noch am infomieren ob ich jetzt noch Pflanzen überhaupt reinsetzen kann...oder geht das noch?
Hinzu kommt noch das ich das eine oder andere Zubehör neu beschaffen muss da es sich um eine alte Filteranlage handelt z.B. neue Schläuche. Etwas neues habe ich schon besorgt eine neue Pumpe mit 2000l/h, eine Membranpumpe für die Belüftung hatte ich noch aus meinen Fundus von den Aquarien mit etwas viel Leistung (600l/h) , aber dies ist alles regelbar.


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Der erste Versuch*

Hallo,

der Herbst ist immer noch eine gute Pflanzzeit, zudem erhältst du in vielen Gartenmärkten wegen dem Ende der Saison günstige Pflanzen. Wenn dann irgendetwas nicht kommt, ist es nicht so teuer, überleben die Pflanzen aber den Winter, dann starten sie im Frühjahr richtig durch.

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Pflänzchen zu setzen...

Grüße, 
Holger


----------

